# Koibabys???



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2006)

Hi zusammen!

Habe heute lauter kleine Fischbabys entdeckt. Ca. 0,8 - 1 cm gross und durchsichtig.
Kann man __ Shubunkin-, __ Goldfisch- und Koibabys da bereits unterscheiden?

Gruss,
Ben


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Ben, 

Koi erkennst du ganz leicht an den Barteln. 
Ab 2-3cm Fischchen sind sie sichtbar. 

Schubunkin und Goldfische haben keine. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Aug. 2006)

man erkennt die koi aber auch ganz rasch an der Geschwindigkeit mit der sie wachsen 

meine sind nach 2 Monaten bereits an die 8cm groß
;D

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2006)

Danke für die Tips, aber wie gehe ich jetzt vor?

Mir hat mal jemand gesagt, dass man die kleinen erstmal einen Winter im Aquarium hält. Ist das richtig?
Der Teich friert sonst immer zu und den Grossen macht das nix. Hab aber jetzt Angst um die Kleinen!   

Weiss echt garnicht, wie man die weiter hält!!!

Habt ihr einen Rat?

Gruss, Ben


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Ben, 

ich kenne deinen Teich nicht, aber wenn die anderen darin überwintern, dann würde ich auch die Kleinen d`rin lassen. Einen Blubberstein 10-15cm unter die Wasseroberfläche hängen, damit der Teich entgasen kann und gut is. 

Oder: 
Mach` doch einfach halbe-halbe und nimm einen Teil ins Haus. Alle würdest du eh nicht erwischen.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2006)

rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Blubberstein 10-15cm unter die Wasseroberfläche hängen, damit der Teich entgasen kann und gut is.



Hallo Rainer,
wie ist das mit dem "Blubberstein" zu verstehen. was genau sind die vorteile und wie hält man sowas "kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche"?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2006)

midnite schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das mit dem "Blubberstein" zu verstehen.


Ein kleiner Aquariumbelüfter mit Ausströmerstein




> was genau sind die vorteile und wie hält man sowas "kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche"?


Man hängt den Ausströmerstein am Teichrand 10-15cm unter die Wasseroberfläche und der Ausströmer hält somit einen kleinen Bereich eisfrei, so kann der Teich ausgasen.  


Die wenigsten Fische erfrieren im Winter, sondern sie ersticken an am Boden entstehenden Faulgasen.   



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2006)

sieht dann in sauberen Zustand ungefähr so aus:







lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2006)

Hey, danke für euren Rat!

Hab 4 Kleine mit der Hand rausgefangen, die sind sehr sehr träge.
Werde die vier jetzt im Aquarium grossziehen und den Rest der Natur überlassen.

Das mit dem Belüfter werde ich auch umsetzen! Danke nochmal.

Werd euch dann mal posten, was sie so machen!   

Gruss, Ben


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Zusammen, wir haben auxch seit 3-4 Tagen einiges Kleinvieh entdeckt. Zuerst dachten wir, es seien Kaulquappen aber jetzt sind wir uns gar nicht mehr sicher. Die Kaulquappen sind doch schwarz und unsere Kleinen sind durchsichtig, gelblich aber sie sehen typisch aus wie die Fische früher in meinem Aquarium.
Nur wo und wie kommen die in unseren Teich??? Kenne nicht das Alter unserer *großen*   Koi, aber auf Grund ihrer Größe schätze ich mal das sie noch nicht im geschlechtsreifen Alter sind und jetzt ist doch auch keine Zeit für Nachwuchs??? 
Wir diskutieren jetzt her und hin, sind es Fische, ist es was Anderes, wie kommen die Tierchen zu uns, was glaubt Ihr? Also wie Kaulquappen sehen sie wirklich nicht aus, absolut nicht. Wäre für einen Tipp dankbar.
Ach ja, ausser Koi sind keine Fische im Teich.

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Doris,

wenn Du Dich da nur mal nicht täuscht...

mein Nachbar hat im teich Koi die grad mal über ein Jahr alt sind, in der Größe von 25cm... und die haben ihm gerade 6 Babies beschert... 
Wunder geschehen immer wieder 


Ich selber habe Ende August zum 3. Mal dieses Jahr Nachwuchs im Teich gesehen, derzeit halte ich bei 18 Babys in der Größe von 8cm und 4 Winzlingen bei knapp 2cm...

So langsam wird der Teich voll


LG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2006)

Ich hatte ja auch daran gedacht, dann aber wieder gezweifelt weil sie noch nicht so groß sind. Wenn das wirklich so wäre, dann freu ich mich riesig komme mir aber vor, wie ein Teenager der verfrüht Nachwuchs erwartet.   Keine Ahnung von Nichts, kommen gerade so über die Runden und dann Nachwuchs. Hoffentlich bekommen wir sie auch durch, denn das wäre ja etwas ganz Besonderes, die ersten Babys   . Ich werde weiter berichten.

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2006)

Hatte ja versprochen weiter zu berichten, was ich hiermit gerne mache: Es sind in der Tat junge Koi und ich habe bis jetzt 18 gezählt. Was fressen die eigentlich? Sehe sie dauernd in den Algen rumschwimmen und heute habe ich einen beobachtet der versuchte ein aufgeweichtes Futterkörnchen aufzunehmen.
Ich freue mich und hoffe wir bekommen sie alle groß.

Liee Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2006)

Hallo

auch ich melde mich mal wieder. Bei uns waren die Koi dieses Jahr richtig fleissig  . Wir haben im Teich etwa 50-60 Baby-Koi. In der Filteranlage sind bestimmt noch mal genauso viele.

Wir wollten die Schönsten im Aquarium, extra angeschafft, im Haus überwintern. Meine Frage dazu ist auf welche Wassertemperatur muss ich das Aquarium einstellen damit wir durchgehend Füttern können oder brauchen sie auch so ne Art Winterruhe.

Unsere Befürchtung ist das es die Wenigsten im Teich überleben. Denn nach Auskunft müßten sie mind. 10cm sein  
Diese Größe haben unsere Babys aber noch nicht.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe, ich weiß wenn Rainer dies ließt bin ich in guten Händen, bei allen Anderen natürlich auch!!!!!

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2006)

hallo Jürgen,

ich weiss, die 10cm liest man immer wieder, sind sicherlich auch kein schlechter Richtwert bei unseren Breitengraden, aber mal ehrlich: was willst Du im Frühjahr mit 120 überlebenden Koi machen???

Und nächstes Jahr kommen nochmal mind. so viele nach... 

Ein Aquarium dafür anzuschaffen ist natürlich aus Tierschützersicht lobenswert, allerdings darf man die Arbeit nicht unterdchätzen...120 Fische brauchen a) viel Platz b) viel Futter und daraus resultierend c) einen ordentlichen Filter!!

man soll nicht glauben wie schnell die kleinen Wachsen können! meine sind im Juni geschlüpft und haben jetzt schon mehr als 10cm als größe... wenn Du das nun hochrechnest über deine Wintermonate im Aquarium, dann wird es wohl Ende Jänner schon eher nach Sardinenbüchse aussehen, bei 120x10cm Fische, oder?

Winterruhe kannst Du im Aquarium sowieso nicht bieten, denke ich... die tritt erst unter 8 Grad Wassertemperatur und bei schwachen Lichtverhältnissen ein, das bekommst Du im Haus nicht hin... 
Sobald die Fische vor dem Aquarium bewegung mitbekommen ist es vorbei... Auch der Filter, der genug Unruhe ins Aquarium bringen wird arbeitet da dagegen


Es wird sicherlich kein einfaches Unterfangen, aber ich hoffe Du hältst uns auf dem Laufenden, ist ein spannendes Thema für viele von uns...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2006)

Hi Jürgen, hallo Doggi, wir haben für unsere Jungen auch ein Aquarium mit allem Filter etc, angeschafft und hoffen doch sehr das wir die Kleinen soweit wir sie überhaupt aus dem Teich gefischt haben, durchbekommen.
Komischerweise haben wir Junge in verschiedenen Größen  , die Kleinsten werden wir sicher nicht fangen können und die Großen von den Klenen sind jetzt schätzungsweise 4-5 cm. futter haben wir auch gekauft und zwar sieht dieses aus wie das für Aquariumfische, hoffen es ist das Richtige. Es steht alles bereit, Wasser läuft, wir sind uns nur noch nicht winig wann wir sie rausfischen. Ich denke jeder Tag im Teich tut ihnen noch gut.
Was wir dann damit machen ist eine gute Frage, aber es sind unsere ersten Jungen und somit will man sie auch behalten und wenn es zuviel wird, eben verschenken. Kenne Teichhalter die keinen besonderen Wert drauf legen was sie drin haben, denen werden sicher unsere Kleinen gefallen.  
Wie handhabt Ihr das denn mit den Pflanzen? Alles zurückschneiden oder so belassen? Ich tendiere zum Rückschnitt wie draussen im Garten auch aber vielleicht ist dies für Wasserpflanzen ja nicht richtig?

Ich glaube für uns als Neulinge kommt jetzt eine schwierige Phase den ersten Winter zu überstehen, ich bin auf jeden Fall ziemlich besorgt, mache mir jetzt schon Gedanken wo es dauernd regnet und so kühl ist  mein Mann lacht mich schon aus und meint, mehr als nass werden können sie nicht. Männerlogik wenn er auch Recht hat.

Beste Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2006)

ich für meinen teil schneide die pflanzen bis knapp über der Wasseroberfläche zurück... der grund dafür ist einfach, dass ich nicht möchte dass der Großteil verwelkt und dann ins Wasser kippt wo es verfault und Faulgase bilden kann... 

habe aber auch schon Winter ohne Rückschnitt hinter mir und erst im Frühjahr geschnitten, war auch egal, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2006)

So, Doogie hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt zurückschneiden wegen dem Verfaulen.
Heute Abend waren wir einkaufen. Hsbe mich nun doch durchgesetzt  das unsere Fische ein Wärmeband in den Teich bekommen um wenigstens eine bestimmte Temperatur zu halten  mein Mann sagt nicht mehr viel, nachdem ich ihm erklärt hatte, wenn er mir keinen Teich in den Garten geb  ut hätte, gäbe es diese Probleme nicht, da er aber   weiß, wie ich zu Tieren stehe und mich um sie sorge war diese Investition nötig  , mir geht es jetzt besser.

LG Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2006)

> mein Mann sagt nicht mehr viel, nachdem ich ihm erklärt hatte, wenn er mir keinen Teich in den Garten gebaut hätte, gäbe es diese Probleme nicht,



Doris, Doris, 

das ist die beste Taktik, die es gibt. 

Ich handhabe das so ähnlich: 
Erst habe ich meiner lieben Frau zähneknirschend zugeredet, sich einen Fisch zu kaufen, welcher ihr gut gefallen hat, dann den Zweiten und dann den Dritten. 
Nun kann ich stets sagen: 
"Ich tu` dies doch alles nur für DEINE Fische." 
Sie kann dann nichts mehr dagegen machen.   

Also kauf deinem Mann im nächsten Jahr ein paar schöne Koi und er wird bald einen wunderschönen Koiteich für "SEINE" Fische bauen müssen.   

Ich muß eingestehen, dass meine Frau in Sachen Fischkauf das weit bessere Auge hat als ich und mittlerweile nur noch sie die Fische aussucht. Meine werden nach und nach verkauft, weil sie in der Entwicklung unter den Erwartungen bleiben.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Rainer, schön von Dir zu lesen, hatte gestern schon einmal ein Posting geschrieben aber beim Versenden war alles futsch, hatte dann keinen Nerv mehr noch einmal neu zu beginnen.

Du machst das aber auch ganz schön clever bei Deiner Frau. Dabei denke ich das Frauen eh den besseren Geschmack haben  
Nun was uns angeht, so mag es sein, das ich es wirklich ein wenig mit meiner Sorge übertreibe aber sicher ist es auch der Wunsch alles richtig zu machen. Raimund verdreht nur noch die Augen  läßt mich aber. Er ist ja auch noch viel mit Arztterminen etc. beschäftigt.
Hoffe bei uns wird es jetzt was ruhiger, wenn dann auch noch alles beim Einsammeln der kleinen Fischen klappt, was will man mehr?
Kaufen werden wir momentan keine Koi, erst wenn der Teich vergrößert wird   

LG Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2006)

Guten Morgen!

Bin schon sehr gespannt wie deine Fisch-Fang Aktion verlaufen wird, das steht mir im Frühjahr dann bevor... hoffe Du bringst uns viele Fotos davon 

LG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Okt. 2006)

doogie schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Bin schon sehr gespannt wie deine Fisch-Fang Aktion verlaufen wird, das steht mir im Frühjahr dann bevor... hoffe Du bringst uns viele Fotos davon
> 
> ...



mache ich doch gerne  muß nur wissen wie ich ein Album anlege, ansonsten stelle ich sie hier rein. Bin ehrlich gesagt auch noch sehr unsicher ob alles klappt, aber ich denke positiv


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Okt. 2006)

Kann mein Versprechen ,wegen Fotos von der Fangaktion ,leider nicht alten.
Es war viel zu hektisch das ich es ganz vergesse habe. 16 Kleine haben  wir bereits im Aquaium sitzen und dort sind sie glücklich und fressen auch schön. Mal sehen wieviele wir noch rausholen können.
Einige davon sind schon richtig propper. Versuche in den nächsten Tagen mal Fotos zu machen.

LG Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2007)

Hi, guten Morgen,

zu diesem Thema hätte ich auch mal ne Frage.

In meinem Teich tummeln sich außer Kois auch noch Goldfische und Goldorfen. Nun habe ich 4 junge Fischlein, die inzwischen ca. 4 cm groß sind und ich glaube das sind Kois. GOldfischbabys und Goldorfenbabys hatte ich schon, aber noch nie kleine Kois. 

Ich glaube dass es kleine Kois sind, da sie von Anfang an Ihre Farbe hatten: weiss, rötlich und ornange-schwarz. In diesen Farbein habe ich keine Goldfische. Leider kann ich noch nicht sehen ob sie Barten haben. Wenn sie zum fressen kommen ist es immer so hektisch, dass mit nicht lange genug genau hinschauen kann. Haben denn Kois von Anfang an ihre Farbe???

gruß
RenRind


----------

